# 2015 Emerald Coast Redfish Circuit Tournament Schedule



## tailfisher1979

Here is the 2015 ECRC Tournament schedule. This is only a tentative schedule and is subject to change prior to the start of the season. 

2/28-Panama City, Fl.
3/28-Pensacola, Fl.
4/11-Delacroix, La.
5/9-Destin, Fl
6/13-Apalachicola, Fl
7/18-Navarre, Fl
8/15-Panama City, Fl
9/19-Pensacola, Fl
10/3-Destin, Fl
11/7-Championship TBD

For more information check out www.theredfishclub.com


----------



## Redfisher44

*2015 Emerald Coast Redfish Circuit Kick-off meeting*

2015 Emerald Coast Redfish Circuit Kick-off meeting

The 2015 ECRC Kick-off meeting will be February 7, 2014 at O’Quigleys in Destin, Fl.

Meeting Location: ​O’Quigley’s
​34940 Emerald Coast Parkway, Destin, Fl. 31541
​(Across from Bass Pro Shop)

Meeting Time: 6:00 PM


----------

